
Patients Paid Billions More Because of Alleged Price-Fixing by Drugmakers - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-generic-drug-price-fixing/
======
catotheyoungest
Enough is enough. Any pharma company caught price-fixing should be dissolved.
Its assets should be confiscated. Its patents should be placed in the public
domain. Its executives should be subject to criminal charges.

~~~
Gibbon1
Back before the neoliberal revolution, the US used to throw people in jail for
price fixing.

Example: Robert C. Townsend in his book Up the Organization 1970 warned, if
your customers are all on the east side of town and your competitors customers
are all on the west side, you're both going to jail.

Now no one goes to jail unless they steal from other rich people.

